# 2003 Altima- no AC/Heater Fan



## Nessart2010 (Sep 24, 2011)

2003 Nissan Altima:
The blower fan stopped blowing. On the digital climate control display, it shows the fan blowing at whatever level I set it at, (1-4 bars of speed,) but the fan isn't blowing. I replaced all the fuses for the blower; and just finished replacing the blower motor itself! Still no fan. I'm out of ideas. Help!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Start with the basics: get a 12 volt test light and check for power at the blower motor harness connector. If you have power, then check for ground. If you have power and ground, the motor should turn. If one of those is not present, you'll then be able to determine which path to follow for diagnosis. So, check for power and ground and let us know!


----------



## Nessart2010 (Sep 24, 2011)

It turned out to be the Blower motor resistor. $50 and two screws (about a 4 minute job- Pep Boys wanted $90 labor- Ha!) Thanks guys!


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Did you have to remove the glove box to get access to the assembly?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Should be accessible from below the passenger side of the dash; you shouldn't need to remove the glove box, IIRC.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Is this item a white square block, attached with 2 sliver screws? The back (fitting into the ductwork) looks somewhat like a credit card assembly? I've done searches on the internet for the part, some look like that while others look like a round black cap.

Dealer wants $120 for the part (yikes!) while my local auto parts store can order one for $50. My concern is they might have the wrong part, either that or the local Nissan dealer is completely trying to screw me...


----------



## Nessart2010 (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes, that's the correct thing. 2 screws. I looked online & couldn't find it for less than Pep Boys charged. (somewhere around $50) Make sure they use your VIN to get the correct part. Otherwise you get the manual one. 
Two screws & a plug- about a 5 minute job- Pep Boys wanted something like 1.5 hours labor!


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks, glad to have the confirm. Got this on order from AutoZone, they didn't ask for the VIN # so I insisted on the version for the automatic (first time around, they ordered the fan switch by accident). Keeping fingers crossed. Last night's 8 inch snowfall in the Chicago area without heat (or front defroster) made the commute home a real adventure...


----------



## Nessart2010 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ah, I live in Schaumburg, so I feel your pain. Luckily, mine died when I didn't really need air or a heater too badly. 
Yes, I tried Autozone and they sent me the same thing- fan switch. 
Good luck but try the VIN if they get you the wrong thing- Or take the damn thing off & take it into the store so they can see what they need to order.
Best of luck.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

This is what ALLDATA shows for the blower resistor on a 2003 Altima:

Resistor
Manual Control 27150-8J000 $45.53
Auto Control 27761-2Y000 $91.27

Labor time (standard): 0.3 hr.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Nessart2010 said:


> Ah, I live in Schaumburg, so I feel your pain. Luckily, mine died when I didn't really need air or a heater too badly.
> Yes, I tried Autozone and they sent me the same thing- fan switch.
> Good luck but try the VIN if they get you the wrong thing- Or take the damn thing off & take it into the store so they can see what they need to order.
> Best of luck.


Autozone screwed up my order TWICE! First, just like you they got the fan switch. They, when I asked then to look at it they realized their mistake and ordered the resistor - but got the manual AC version. Couldn't take it any longer, went to my Nissan dealer and forked over $120 - sure enough, popped it in and I've got heat, glorious heat again.

Thanks for all your help. Where did you get your part from - good to know for "next time"?:woowoo:


----------



## Nessart2010 (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, maybe having the heat (especially the last couple days) was worth $120. I got my cheap (& correct) part from the Pep Boys on Barrington Road (Streamwood.) They have been (mostly) decent service providers.


----------

